# RecipeDB - Pale Ale with EK Goldings



## marlow_coates (29/6/09)

Pale Ale with EK Goldings  Ale - English Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Brewed at 18C. Grain was steeped 40min in 68C water and drained. Boil gravity was 1040. All other ingredients were added at end of boil. Finished at 1012 on day 5 and was left to sit for 2 more days. Crash chilled 2 days, with polyclar added after 1st day of chill. It was all put into kegs, and was drinking well at 1 week.The 5.1kg Coopers LDME is actually 3 x 1.7kg Coopers Pale Ale tins. Could not find how to add these into recipe. And not too sure if this is a kits and bits, or extract so have gone with extract as you need the extra time and some equipment for the Crystal and Hops. Cheers. Marlow.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.6 kg TF Pale Crystal     5.1 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 1mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 1mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     18 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         60L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.41%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 60L     Fermentation   Primary 9 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (29/6/09)

hops?

edit: spoke too soon


----------



## geoffi (29/6/09)

Is that really meant to be 1.6kg of crystal? Bit much for my taste.


----------



## ah_glenno (29/6/09)

7.3 ibu? i thought pale ales were much higher than that, especially with ~130g hops?

edit- is that because they are mainly late hopp additions, not at the start of the boil?


----------



## marlow_coates (29/6/09)

Sorry guys spent a bit stuffing around trying to sort and find the ingredients.

The 3 tins of Coopers Pale Ale, make up most of the bittering. The EK Goldings was for flavour but due to late addition does not impart much bitterness.

The crystal was not over the top which was something I feared. But remember it is 60L so only about 500gms per normal sized brew which isn't too much. I felt this would add to the body and give it some head retention which it did quite well.

I though this was a way to spruce up a kit brew if your keen to add something different to it.
It has also been a way for me to trial a new hop (for me anyway) in the EK Goldings.

Cheers
Marlow


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

gen said:


> 7.3 ibu? i thought pale ales were much higher than that, especially with ~130g hops?
> 
> edit- is that because they are mainly late hopp additions, not at the start of the boil?




No, his LME was 3 cans of Coopers and he couldn't add that to the recipe. 60l x 3 cans .. guess around at around 28IBU then add the EKG additions 7IBU .. high 30s IBU I'm guessing.

edit : beaten by the author :icon_cheers:


----------



## marlow_coates (29/6/09)

Cheers FG. 

Thats spot on for what I thought for the bitterness but can't calculate that on the Recipe DB.

It tasted more like mid 40's for IBU to me though (very amateur at trying to pick IBU), but due to the slight dryness in flavour the bitterness just seemed little more pronounced than expected. Not that this was a bad thing as it gave a relatively simple tasting beer something extra, and the coopers bittering matched the EK Goldings well.

Marlow


----------



## ah_glenno (29/6/09)

ah k, understand now


----------



## geoffi (29/6/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Sorry guys spent a bit stuffing around trying to sort and find the ingredients.
> The crystal was not over the top which was something I feared. But remember it is 60L so only about 500gms per normal sized brew which isn't too much. I felt this would add to the body and give it some head retention which it did quite well.
> 
> Cheers
> Marlow




Yes, fair enough. And the kits are hopped anyway, so there's most of your bitterness.


----------



## jasonharley (27/2/11)

Does this taste similar to Boags Wizard Smith ???????


----------

